# Black Belt Ninja (new truck)



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

I will be posting work that needs done, work I've done, and work I'm going to do/mods.
Pics soon to follow.


Make: 1993 Nissan King Cab Hardbody Pickup
Engine: 2.4 4 cylinder 152k miles
Transmission: 5 speed on the floor
Drive train: 4x4 with manual locking hubs hi/low
Sound system: pioneer fold down deck, 4 infinity 6x9 with 10in RF woofer/amp

History:

I got this pickup in Kansas from a man that was just sick of it. Hey some people are weird ok. I got a really good deal on it, but I know it was going to be a lot of work. The paint is fucked, the tranny is bad news loud, and the engine was way under its power mark/took about 5 sec to settle down after start up.
Good news is there is only one rust spot on the truck so that made me happy. I have found my king cab 4x4 with good gas mileage...looking for so long...i love you black belt ninja. The tail gate was sticking and the pass door handle broke on the way home...needs all new exhaust. And the windshield has a nice crack in it.

With any new automobile purchase you should always treat everything as if it has never been done.

Here is a list I have done and will soon do:
I replaced all fluids (motor, tranny, front/rear diff, and transfer case)
When I flushed the engine of gunk I also sea foamed the intake to remove carbon, and used B-12 to clean injectors.
fixed starter (the throw out of the gear was missing it's bolts)
Cleaned the inside (it was nasty)
New fuel filter, checked plugs and re gaped
oiled every hinge I could (fixed the tail gate)

Update Aug 14 2008:
I've got the motor to run like it's brand new (so happy). The tranny is doing a lot better but will need to be replaced when I get the money. Truck rolls a lot better now and 4x4 works great. And I'm glad to have a working starter with no power arking. Inside smells like apple pie. And my tail gate works as it should. I'm shooting when i get to take the mileage test to get 18-22 in town and 24-30 highway...poop my shorts if i get 35+



Update Aug 18, 2008:
When i said earlier that i had to rewire the stereo i thought just a touch up, wrong
had to redo the whole thing as if there was never a stereo in there...took a few hours but glad it's done...and did you know the amps works hooked up right? lol
Sanded half ass where it needed paint and took the dollar cans to it...don't look good but for a 4x4 rig it will work...least it's all black now.
After i cut the rust hole in the gas tank out i could fit my fist in there. was to bad to repair. got one from a junk yard with the same rust spots just not all the way threw...hmm people with ext. cabs check the top back side of our tanks!


Soon to be done:
cut cat back and stick new muffler on there
new windshield
Cut out driver rear wheel well and re-weld (in middle of)
New 31/10.5/15 to replace the new 235/75/15 witch will go on my work truck


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

http://a178.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/41/l_902ab25b1ffe9b4ae753f1ea68c71e69.jpg

http://a989.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/95/l_84fab247d6dfc742b67eaf62e583163c.jpg

http://a461.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/59/l_80703237cd3ca37d616525105c4f5fcc.jpg

http://a498.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/125/l_042f5ea8ee8ba2eb0128c152059c60e1.jpg


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm jealous of the extra 1-2ft you got in your cab! 

What did you do to make the tranny better? Was it just noisy because it was low on fluid? 

Does you starter turn you truck over rather slow? 

Mine seems very slow compared to the full size Chevy i have. The battery 

was old, so i replaced it with a good 700 cold cranking amps battery and it is about the same now. Starter could be weak i suppose, or it might be normal since i don't have another Nissan pickup to compare it to.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

I would say normal speed...not slow but not fast like some cars. na he went offroading and had the tranny under water...tranny and front diff were white goo... he had changed the back so when i did it...it looked fine. anyone have a doner truck  

when i changed the fluid i changed the power steering to but it still wines...or jams of something...when it makes the noise i loose power steering...not to bad now but i wonder how it will be when i get the 31 10.5 on.... 

sorta the same sound like on old trucks when the idle was to low. anyone have ideas?

by the way if you ever lock your keys in your kingcab and the back wing is open you can unscrew that nut and get your hand in to unlock your door...

...also see...there be 6x9 in my doors  now i got it like that but all he did was make a screw hole

thx you Nissan i love you for that.


----------



## nricklee (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, all that pics r great, I wish would have that.


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

Your putting the 31-10.5-15 tires on your stock rims? 

Post pics when you get them installed, i'd like to see them on.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

i asked a few people and they said they should fit fine...but I'm thinking the same thing you are...and if so i'll buy some more wheels  would like a gun metal set anyway...then i have fun tires and mpg tires


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

BBN had cancer! I'm scared to look at the cap...going to wait till i have money to replace and just think its in great shape.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

Had some time to look at the truck today and did a bunch of piddle stuff. The spare tire holder under truck was seized when I got it, so after some lube and a hammer and press it turns now. The truck sat about 2 1/2 inches lower in the front so cranked up 1 1/2 inches.
Found a few ground wires that were bad...weather does hell...replaced 1 and can't figure out where the other one went to. Fixed the light in the cab, Old bulb caught fire but after a lil cleaning and tape and a fuse I got it to work. Going to work on the auto for the light another day. Bled the clutch just to make sure no bubbles were in there. Last but not least tightened up my belt that powers my power steering. Boom no more power steering problem when the pump had to work.


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

Always more to do on a used truck.  

I still think my starter is dragging or somthing. I've never had a vehicle turn over this slow. 

I'm keeping my eye out for another nissan around here so i can ask them to start it for me to compare to mine. LOL 

I don't know if a old starter would start turning the truck over slower before it goes out though? I've always just had them work or not work yah know.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

take the tire off and take the started out and clean the connections and stick it back in...heck mine was missing 2 bolts


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks alot better now that i razed up the front...what ya think?


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

Much better!  

Hows come all your pictures are always in the dark? 

My atv weighs mine down pretty good in the back so i left mine higher in the back.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

busy here of late. will try and get some daytime this weekend


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

Just for you


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

:woowoo::woowoo::fluffy:


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

be sure to check out the new pics and video if i can get it loaded

myspace.com/smikster

to many pics to load on here


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

finally could not stand it anymore and yanked my cap off. woo ya it needs to be replaced. i'm broke broke right now so i just cleaned it and stuck it back on. I think i like my truck to much i feel like i'm hurting it right now


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

New tires! sticky pants warning!


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

Any noticable loss of power or gas mileage?


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

My gas mileage totally sucks with 31's on it! It makes the gear ratio too low, so to compensate and gain power I have to shift between 3k and 4k rpm's. I might get maybe 15 to 17 mpg. I dont really mind though as I only use it local and offroad. Has plenty of power at high rpm's. I love my hardbody!


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

lol watch she same episode of Barny ten times....if you cared about power and millage you would feel worse 

but truck is much more sexy and like he said once ya get going its ok...less your going up a hill on the highway...them tires are heavy


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

scratch that. had a plug wire loos right when i got the new tires i guess. I had my plug set. anyway after the 2nd one wiggled loos and my check engine came on wooo what a diff...not that big of a diff with the bigger tires...and mpg is up with all 4 cl going


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

just added a bunch of videos of me and shaun being stuped must see...

and BBN caught a fish!


----------

